

Up and Down the Python Data and Web Visualization Stack - gammarator
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/gist/wrobstory/1eb8cb704a52d18b9ee8/Up%20and%20Down%20PyData%202014.ipynb

======
squishyphysics
I really enjoyed seeing the various rich Javascript plots that are getting
Python wrappers. Another favorite is Python-nvd3 (
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/gist/jdavidheiser/9552624](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/gist/jdavidheiser/9552624)
)

I may be biased, because I wrote the hacky IPython integration, but I really
love the graphs produced by nvd3.

------
Enginoob
Author here- the slides that accompany this notebook are here:
[https://speakerdeck.com/wrobstory/up-and-down-the-python-
dat...](https://speakerdeck.com/wrobstory/up-and-down-the-python-data-and-web-
visualization-stack)

I would also recommend running the notebook live- some of the
interactivity/plots don't work via nbviewer.

~~~
glamp
what did you use for making the slides? they look great!

~~~
Enginoob
I actually just used Keynote, with the free version of Novecento Sans:
[http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/synthview/novecento/](http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/synthview/novecento/)

~~~
pwang
<steals Rob's font...>

------
gourneau
This was my favorite talk from PyData SV 2014
[http://pydata.org/sv2014/abstracts/#194](http://pydata.org/sv2014/abstracts/#194)

~~~
tdicola
Nice-do you know if videos are or will be released of the talks? Would like to
see this one so there's more context on what's being shown. A little tough to
follow what are probably the raw materials for the talk.

~~~
gourneau
The fine folks at Facebook are recording all the talks with their fancy AV
setup. I expect the talks will be on on
[http://pyvideo.org](http://pyvideo.org) within the week.

~~~
plumeria
Another place to check sometime in the future:
[http://vimeo.com/channels/pydata/videos](http://vimeo.com/channels/pydata/videos)

------
kcorbitt
As a python data novice, question about ipython notebooks: Do people tend to
edit and view them in the included web service, or is there a way to set it up
to use your preferred editor while still having the notebook visualization
experience?

~~~
squishyphysics
There are IPython Notebook implementations for VI and Emacs which mirror much
of the rich interface of the notebook. However, they do NOT include the
Javascript support needed for these rich interfaces. There's also a QT
frontend that can display graphics.

IPython is two separate pieces - a core kernel, and a frontend that
communicates with it via a published protocol. Anybody can design any client
they want to interact with the kernel. The notebook interface in the browser
is definitely the richest, in terms of features.

~~~
bencpeters
Tangentially related - but if you're a vim fan and want to be able to use the
full, in-browser notebook, you can easily set up vim bindings by following
these instructions:

[http://spaceli.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/add-vim-key-
bindings...](http://spaceli.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/add-vim-key-bindings-for-
ipython-1-0-0/) (the post was for iPython 1.0, but it seems to still work with
2.0)

This feature alone made me 10x more excited to use iPython notebook as a
development environment.

------
broken_symlink
Is there anything like this for 3d graphs? I currently use Mayavi and PyQt,
but there are a lot of dependencies. I would really like to port my stuff to
the web.

